# Northern NJ Herf ?????



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

Is anyone in Northern NJ interested in a herf. I found a nice place where food is bad, drinks are over priced but the scenery is unbelievable.... I would also like to meet BOTL/SOTL in this neck of the woods.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

And you can smoke 'gars there? Pray tell, where might this glorious shangri la be? :dr


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

I may be interested in making the drive to meet some of the Jersey gorillas. Where where you thinking?


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

You can smoke cigars at upstairs lounge. It is in Bloomfield, NJ. The upstairs opens up at 8:00pm from Monday to Thursday and 4:00pm on Friday. I have not been there on the weekend so I do not know when they open. I will be there today and find out when the open the upstairs on the weekends.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Bloomfield??? The scenery that you describe must be of the female persuasion!


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

raisin said:


> Bloomfield??? The scenery that you describe must be of the female persuasion!


Yes,

I was there last night. It's a nice place to smoke... There aren't many places in NJ where you can smoke a cigar. I try to find as many as possible.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

snowy said:


> Yes,
> 
> I was there last night. It's a nice place to smoke... There aren't many places in NJ where you can smoke a cigar. I try to find as many as possible.


I'm northern NJ. We herf pretty regularly at the JR's in whippany. I'll let you know next time we meet up!

Where in bloomfield is this place you speak of?


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> I'm northern NJ. We herf pretty regularly at the JR's in whippany. I'll let you know next time we meet up!
> 
> Where in bloomfield is this place you speak of?


It's on Orange street behind Home Depot right of Bloomfield Ave. It is call Tillations.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

snowy said:


> It's on Orange street behind Home Depot right of Bloomfield Ave. It is call Tillations.


There's about three home depots alot closer to me :r :r :r

I'm not so sure where that is honestly. Do they have a website, or is there an address you can PM me? I'd like to punch it into my GPS, check it when I have some free time. I'm in passaic county, Bloomfield is no more than a 35 minute drive for me.


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> There's about three home depots alot closer to me :r :r :r
> 
> I'm not so sure where that is honestly. Do they have a website, or is there an address you can PM me? I'd like to punch it into my GPS, check it when I have some free time. I'm in passaic county, Bloomfield is no more than a 35 minute drive for me.


I live in Passaic also. Where in Passaic ? I live in Clifton.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

snowy said:


> I live in Passaic also. Where in Passaic ? I live in Clifton.


Passaic.


----------



## roscoe (Feb 20, 2006)

You guys from N. Jersey may want to consider our club. We have 4200 sq ft of space. Big screen tv's, card tables, pool table, kitchen, ice machine, walk in humidor with rentable lockers, BYOB and commercial smoke eaters. Membership includes 24/7 access. We are located off Bloomfield Ave in Fairfield.

You no longer have to pay for expensive drinks and food, or get thrown out cause they are closing.

check us out at http://www.metrocigar.com

Roscoe


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

roscoe said:


> You guys from N. Jersey may want to consider our club. We have 4200 sq ft of space.  Big screen tv's, card tables, pool table, kitchen, ice machine, walk in humidor with rentable lockers, BYOB and commercial smoke eaters. Membership includes 24/7 access. We are located off Bloomfield Ave in Fairfield.
> 
> You no longer have to pay for expensive drinks and food, or get thrown out cause they are closing.
> 
> ...


Roscoe,

I been looking at your club for a while and have already printed the application form. Do I need a sponsor?


----------



## roscoe (Feb 20, 2006)

snowy said:


> Roscoe,
> 
> I been looking at your club for a while and have already printed the application form. Do I need a sponsor?


You can put me down as a sponsor. If you want to come down and take a look at it we will be working on the back room most of Saturday. Call me on my cell 973 809 8314.

Roscoe


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

roscoe said:


> You can put me down as a sponsor. If you want to come down and take a look at it we will be working on the back room most of Saturday. Call me on my cell 973 809 8314.
> 
> Roscoe


Thanks,

I have other engagements this weekend but I will try to stop by next weekend.

David


----------



## roscoe (Feb 20, 2006)

No problem...if you are around in the evenings during the week we will be there also.

Roscoe


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

CNJ Herfers speak highly of your facilities, Roscoe, I'm going to have to take the tour soon...


----------



## roscoe (Feb 20, 2006)

You are welcome anytime. Just call me on my cell and I'll give you the 'dog and pony show' of the place.

Roscoe


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Thank you for the gracious offer, one i do believe that I will take advantage of...


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey, i would be down with a NJ herf... perhaps we could meet at one of the various cigar stores that have lounges?
We would need a headcount before though, to see if the store can meet our demands.
count me in (but i work every other weekend.....)

-hyp


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

hyper_dermic said:


> Hey, i would be down with a NJ herf... perhaps we could meet at one of the various cigar stores that have lounges?
> We would need a headcount before though, to see if the store can meet our demands.
> count me in (but i work every other weekend.....)
> 
> -hyp


I am up for a Herf in NJ. I know of 4 bars/resturants/cigar lounges in Northern New Jersey.

Azcurs in Jersey city has a cigar lounge upstairs that has accomadate around 10 people.

RJ cigars in Whippany has a restuarant/cigar lounge I think can seat 50

Smoke chop house in Englewood I have not been there.

Titallations in Bloomfield that has a cigar/smokers lounge upstairs that can probably seat 20 people.

or we can have one at a local B&M but I don't know any that can seat more than 10...


----------



## Koa121 (Jan 10, 2007)

Man.... Metro looks nice. Too bad I only get to visit home once every year and a half or so. Or I would definately be all over that place. Next time I make it home on leave some of us will have to get together


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Hey gang,

I haven't posted in a LONG while but I'd be interested in a NNJ herf as well! My town, Roselle Park, has a little B&M with a gracious proprietor who has already said that he would accommodate a nice sized herf (though there is little seating) for us whenever. They also have cigar rolling so we could have a nice set of fresh stogies on hand should we get one together. Just another option for your consideration.

Otherwise, I'll keep an eye on this thread!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

roscoe said:


> You guys from N. Jersey may want to consider our club. We have 4200 sq ft of space. Big screen tv's, card tables, pool table, kitchen, ice machine, walk in humidor with rentable lockers, BYOB and commercial smoke eaters. Membership includes 24/7 access. We are located off Bloomfield Ave in Fairfield.
> 
> You no longer have to pay for expensive drinks and food, or get thrown out cause they are closing.
> 
> ...


You guys have a beautiful place, Roscoe. I'll have to drop by for a visit myself!


----------

